# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura help

## 1-3-2-4

I have a gauge pod I'm trying to print and each three of the wholes has to be 52mm.. when the part was done after like 8 hours I checked and my gauge did not fit so I wonder if cura has some way to measure the hole size before printing?

----------


## jeffmorris

2D Modeling software usually have tools to measure sizes of holes. If the gauges are 52mm, try 52.2mm.

----------

